# Koralia nano or bigger?



## shellybee (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm thinking of adding some current to my 32gal FW planted tank. It uses an Aquaclear 50 filter positioned in the middle of the tank. Water level is kept high to minimise the bubbles, but that also minimises the downward flow.
My 3 bamboo shrimp love current, so I was thinking of adding something else to give them more 'sweet spots' for fanning. I thought maybe the Koralia nano since it's about the same gph as my filter, it's not too huge and bulky looking, and I don't want to blast everything around the way some SW tanks do.
I've been reading about them and some people say the flow is so gentle it hardly seems to be doing anything. Does anyone have any experience with the nano in a similar sized tank?


----------



## shellybee (Jan 25, 2010)

The nanos are on sale at BA's tonight for Midnight Madness. Thinking of picking one up...any last minute advice?


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

can't help you out too much, since I've never tried them, but I just wanna point out that most reviews are from people using them in their SW tanks. 
so there is a major difference!!!
when I had a planted tank (20G) all I was running for a long time was an AC30 and then switched to eheim2013 canister which was too strong so I had to put sponges over the spraybar  
now I converted that tank into saltwater and I have the AC30, an AC50 and powerhead AC50 running on it. 
If all of them were in the planted tank, it would turn real ugly real fast.


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

I have a Koralia 2 in my 75 and it works great. Really moves the water. Altho keep in mind i had to shoot it over my stem plants because it has enough force for the plants in front of it to double over. Great powerhead tho. For all plants on opposite side of tank creates a nice sway


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I always liked mine a lot.. However I was never sure on how to maintain the impeller.. Silly me didn't read the instructions before misplacing them. Ha. 

Nice flow for sure. I would try out the nano IMO


----------

